# Mubarak trial date



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A date has been set for Mubarak's (and the boys') trial on August 3rd. Apparently he will appear at criminal court in Tagammoa, although this has not been confirmed. 

My feeling is that it will be postponed until at least September, as nobody likes to work during Ramadan.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

aykalam said:


> A date has been set for Mubarak's (and the boys') trial on August 3rd. Apparently he will appear at criminal court in Tagammoa, although this has not been confirmed.
> 
> My feeling is that it will be postponed until at least September, as nobody likes to work during Ramadan.


To be honest i am actually surprised this guy is going to trial.

His army mates have shafted him well and proper.
This guy is having a worse ending than J Caesar.

I can just imagine the conversation he had with his army mates shortly before stepping down: " oh don't worry Hosni this is just to placate the crowd you'll still enjoy your lifestyle and your millions in your villas around Egypt and your daughter in law can still live like a princess" and the days later he gets locked up.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> To be honest i am actually surprised this guy is going to trial.
> 
> His army mates have shafted him well and proper.
> This guy is having a worse ending than J Caesar.
> ...


I still think he's been lucky not to end up like Ceacescu. Then again, it's not over yet and the law in this country does allow for the death penalty.

He will be tried in a criminal court not a military one, whereas protesters are going through hell with the military trials still, how is that justice?


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I still think he's been lucky not to end up like Ceacescu. Then again, it's not over yet and the law in this country does allow for the death penalty.
> 
> He will be tried in a criminal court not a military one, whereas protesters are going through hell with the military trials still, how is that justice?


Have you read some of the latest allegations that female protesters were subject to virginity tests by the military? Very alarming....


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Beatle said:


> Have you read some of the latest allegations that female protesters were subject to virginity tests by the military? Very alarming....


yes, that's old news from March really. What's new is that an anonymous General has now admitted it happened and has also justified it. But of course the SCAF is still saying is all made up.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There is no honour amongst thieves.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Does anyone know what has happened to his daugther in law ie Gamal's wife (or I guess by now ex wife). She used to be a bit of a socialite, has she found the next big wallet to hang around with?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> Does anyone know what has happened to his daugther in law ie Gamal's wife (or I guess by now ex wife). She used to be a bit of a socialite, has she found the next big wallet to hang around with?




Now now no need to be catty I am sure you have been in Egypt long enough to know that money only marries money, all in laws are wealthy in their own right.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Now now no need to be catty I am sure you have been in Egypt long enough to know that money only marries money, all in laws are wealthy in their own right.


Well all I am going to say on the subject is that a woman like her would have never married someone like him 20 years older if it had not been for his wallet.

I know a friend who works in the AUC environment and she had a bit of a "rep" for gold digging even before she met this guy.

IMHO for all the money in the world why the hell would you want to wake up next to "that" every morning, the same question I asked when Diana was married to P Charles....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

How long have you been in Egypt? You must know this is the norm here, but there is no way they would have married if her family had no money.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> Does anyone know what has happened to his daugther in law ie Gamal's wife (or I guess by now ex wife). She used to be a bit of a socialite, has she found the next big wallet to hang around with?


Money does not buy you happiness in love in buys you frustration and some crazy bunny boiler woman 20 years younger than you who talks utter rubbish yada yada yada all day with teenager like diva tantrums who then go into destruction mode when you finish with them because you don't return texts and are too busy developing your business and require 100% attention at all times, never expect anything serious so keep them at distance and make sure you have 3 on the go at the same time because they all seem to lack brains and what one does not give you the other one will.

I find its far easier just to keep one older woman and be her toy boy and have some young vixen as well, on an emotional level its more satisfying as long as you make both aware of each other and the scope of the relationship its acceptable


----------



## pole_mistress (May 31, 2011)

LOL Horus is that the voice of experience :eyebrows:


Horus said:


> Money does not buy you happiness in love in buys you frustration and some crazy bunny boiler woman 20 years younger than you who talks utter rubbish yada yada yada all day with teenager like diva tantrums who then go into destruction mode when you finish with them because you don't return texts and are too busy developing your business and require 100% attention at all times, never expect anything serious so keep them at distance and make sure you have 3 on the go at the same time because they all seem to lack brains and what one does not give you the other one will.
> 
> I find its far easier just to keep one older woman and be her toy boy and have some young vixen as well, on an emotional level its more satisfying as long as you make both aware of each other and the scope of the relationship its acceptable


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lets not turn this in to a love story saga but Horus you should know that love does not come into the equation... money is the driving factor in most Egyptian marriages


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:focus::focus::focus:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Update on Mubarak's health

Al-Ahram Weekly | Egypt | Mubarak awaits trial in Sharm El-Sheikh


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Update on Mubarak's health
> 
> Al-Ahram Weekly | Egypt | Mubarak awaits trial in Sharm El-Sheikh




Aww the poor soul 

I am sure he is depressed but if he was so frail wouldn´t you think the powers that be would move him and hope that he died in the process thus saving having to put him on trial?


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

:focus:


Horus said:


> I find its far easier just to keep one older woman and be her toy boy and have some young vixen as well, on an emotional level its more satisfying as long as you make both aware of each other and the scope of the relationship its acceptable


Mate, I'll let you into a secret, if you think this lady isn't pretty I think you are batting for the other side......

Photo from Getty Images

She is AUC qualified and I think she had a few businesses.
She is a money grabber but i don't think she is dumb. 

:focus:


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> :focus:
> 
> Mate, I'll let you into a secret, if you think this lady isn't pretty I think you are batting for the other side......
> 
> ...


admittedly I say this as a female but she looks like she's had a bit of work done....what a trout pout!


----------



## pole_mistress (May 31, 2011)

that trout pout would put posh spice to shame LOL 


Beatle said:


> admittedly I say this as a female but she looks like she's had a bit of work done....what a trout pout!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

keep to the topic.. off topic posts will be deleted


----------

